# Fluval 3.0 estimation



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

So I’m trying to tweak my light a bit as I feel it’s running to hard but I don’t have a par meter to check it, has anyone tested a 3.0 @ 18 inches w lids if so and it’s posted on here I can’t seem to find it, I’m trying to run 40-50 par even though I think 50 would be to strong for low tech low light/med light plants but not sure, not to sure what level of par I should run in my tank but I’m guesstimating around 40, here are my settings if anyone has one and could test these values or give me an estimate or what you would tweak in the color spectrum that would be amazing, happy new year everyone.


----------



## mache62 (Aug 10, 2008)

I just got one of these for over my 40 breeder so I'm tagging along to see what the scoop is. 
Happy New Year!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

mache62 said:


> I just got one of these for over my 40 breeder so I'm tagging along to see what the scoop is.
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Happy new year to you as well


----------



## Letsfish (Jul 11, 2017)

I am considering buying one but what is bothering me is, in a power outage the program you set goes back to the factory default.This would be a problem with a CO2 schedule. Now if I were home this would be a minor problem but if away a different story.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Letsfish said:


> I am considering buying one but what is bothering me is, in a power outage the program you set goes back to the factory default.This would be a problem with a CO2 schedule. Now if I were home this would be a minor problem but if away a different story.


It doesn't go back to factory defaults it's saved in your phone, however if the power goes out you do have to turn the app back on in your mobile device, I've had many power outages and never lost my settings, I however have to open the app back up in my phone to get the settings to turn back on but I haven't lost them but yes you do have to turn the light back on after an outage. 

You can possibly use the manual setting instead of Bluetooth as if you hold your finger on the button you can adjust the light intensity that way which I don't believe blue tooth would affect if the power went out. 

Maybe my light doesn't come back on because I use wifi and when the power goes out my wifi goes out which cuts off the app it might be different if I use cellular data not to sure I'll have to research 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm running it on a 40 breeder with moss only. 50% on all colors but blue and blue at 100%. I don't know my par but it is in the low light level. Getting great moss growth for the shrimp.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

p0tluck said:


> It doesn't go back to factory defaults it's saved in your phone, however if the power goes out you do have to turn the app back on in your mobile device, I've had many power outages and never lost my settings, I however have to open the app back up in my phone to get the settings to turn back on but I haven't lost them but yes you do have to turn the light back on after an outage.
> 
> You can possibly use the manual setting instead of Bluetooth as if you hold your finger on the button you can adjust the light intensity that way which I don't believe blue tooth would affect if the power went out.
> 
> ...



Curious if you find out anything. I have a Fluval 3.0 Nano which does the same thing. Fortunately for me power outages are rare. Really like the light otherwise.


----------



## Fly2High (Dec 21, 2017)

Run a UPS. I know it is lousy to need to but it works for short outages.

I have a 24" on my 29G (30" wide) and have some Lud. Peruensis, Temple plant, mermaid weed and a few other lower light plants and tend to run it between 70 -100% across the board. I am running CO2. I do have some BGA but proper ferts and weekly water changes have kept it mostly at bay.


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

p0tluck said:


> Maybe my light doesn't come back on because I use wifi and when the power goes out my wifi goes out which cuts off the app it might be different if I use cellular data not to sure I'll have to research...


Won't make any difference. The connection to the Fluval is via Bluetooth not WiFi. 

I wish that it was WiFi. In that case you could control it remotely if you set things up to be able to access your network from the outside world and/or have other devices there that could control it. But that would complicate the setup and they had kind of a bad experience using that approach for their previous botched attempt at a WiFi controller. 

Nice light but that side of it is kind of weak.


----------



## mache62 (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of results have people been getting with this light? I have been slowly raising the intensity lately as I've added some co2 and additional plants. I'm keeping an eye out for algae growth too. Currently the tank looks pretty good but I want to add more plants too. Here are a couple pics...
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocho (Dec 3, 2018)

irt Mache62, "What kind of results have people been getting with this light?"
Having the Nano Plant for only 4 days, running the planted tank preset and only adjusting the sunrise/sunset hours, I've noticed my anubias nana petite has 3-4 new leaves. Now, I don't know if this is just a coincidence, lol. Maybe I'm just wishing it's new leaf growth having overlooked the nana in the past as it hadn't really grown in the 6 months that I've had it. These small leaves are lighter green and smaller than the original leaves that came with it.
I can say, this light outshines my oem Aqueon 5 gallon mini bow's light(3leds) by miles.

I hope I'm not distracting away from the OP question and am sorry if I'm doing so but
I degress.
Sorry


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

I have the 36" version on my 40B and I have a PAR meter

I took a ton of measurements when I first set up this tank.

With the light centered and on the rim @100% Pure White (~16")
PAR was 50mmol in the center, 35mmol front and rear center, and 20mmol in the corners

I have Java fern, java moss, blyxa, DHG, Dwarf sag, and S repens in my tank. I dose ferts and have a CO2 reactor

The java fern and moss are doing fine -- the other plants are struggling from a lack of light. Not a fan of the light output, but do enjoy the timing/color management.

I ordered a second one because 1. I want more even light spread and 2. I wanted to suspend the light over my tank -- not keep it on the rim


----------



## Cobrien96 (Aug 30, 2018)

If anyone else is considering this light, I just bought the Fluval Nano 3.0 a few days ago. Here is a photo comparison if it vs the Finnex Fugeray Planted+ on a 4g nano tank. All in all I like the Fluval, but I gotta say I think the Finnex is brighter, however it doesn't have all the capabilities the Fluval does. Another thing to note is that I get better coverage with the Finnex because I don't have a cube and I have the wood coming up pretty high in the tank. Anyone have any advice to mount it higher to get better coverage? Do they make a bigger L bracket?


Finnex:









Fluval:








:


As you can see (through my terrible photography), the left side of the tank is a bit dark


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

installed the second one
havent taken measurements...but probably will eventually

I would definitely recommend 2 of these lights for a 40B


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

If you raise the light up you should get a better spread in the corners /edges I notice I get better light when I lift it up a couple inches, I'm low tech no c02 so I dont need to be in the 80umol range, I do however know at 100% max settings this light is 82 umol @18" which is way to high for low tech.

I am estimating I'm at about 40-45 as I have the 48" and my tank depth is 16-17" from substrate to water line , I too have bga but I believe that's because I haven't dosed the tank for an experiment to see if the fert dosing im doing (EI low light weekly) is contributing to the hair /thread /fuzz algae which is still growing so I'm guessing not, I'm running 10/1/10 for NPK and targeting 0.1fe for micros , so I'm assuming as bga thrives in low nitrate tanks that not dosing is the culprit or its because I just rescaped the tank and stirred it up Pretty good but nothing chemiclean won't fix (would do a blackout but all my plants are stressed from being uprooted, trimmed and replanted). 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

